# where to purchase a Rancilio Silvia?



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all,

looking to purchase a rancillio silvia, can anyone recommend a reliable store?

Can't find any local shops (west yorks) so looking at the internet.

Myespresso.co.uk have a good offer and it looks a good site but they do seem to be one or two posts berating them (customer service/honouring warranty) but they do claim to now be an authrosied dealer.

Anyone recommned myespresso or another store?

thanks


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2182-MyEspresso.co.uk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I guess you now know where not to purchase one from!

Hasbean have them at £425: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-(New-Model).html

Although they are roasters, rather than espresso machine specialists, I know from experience that Steve stands by the products that he sells, and warranty work will not be an issue.

Best bet is that if you find them at a better price, you run the source past a few of us here - could avoid an expensive mistake!


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

I grabbed mine from hasbean a couple of weeks ago. Awesome service and was delivered next day. I had a good look online and steve / hasbean definitely seemed like the one to go for.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My experience with My Espresso was a positive one. Unfortunately, that cannot be said for others have use this forum. Stay away from a site called Coffee Italia, they claim to be in the UK but they are based in Italy and they will not support any warranty.

HasBean is your best bet. I have just checked the two websites and the price is the same except with MyEspresso included are cups, coffee, jug and a tamper. The accessories sound good but for peace of mind go with HasBean.

When I ordered my machine from My Espresso I elected not to have the "free items" and got money off as I also purchased the base as well.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

mustard said:


> . Awesome service and was delivered next day.


That's been my experience throughout with Hasbean - totally consistent service standards. I just wish that when I was working I could have got Steve as a lecturer in customer service for my staff!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention that when you do purchase your Rancilio Silvia also buy a water filter to go inside the tank, they're inexpensive (about £5).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has Bean Steve has asked me to pass on his sincere thanks for the kind words in this thread. He's travelling at present so unable to respond personally but you've collectively made his day.


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Glen,

can I purchase from Hasbean at the moment then, or wait till Steve returns from travelling?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

From reading his blogs, Steve has more holidays, sorry, business trips, than I have hot breakfasts! The service continues uninterrupted.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Steve is backed up by a team of people so its business as usual (and today is only in London)

Buy with confidence


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

My experience of buying a Silvia from Myespresso was shocking. I strongly advise thar you avoid them.


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I support the previous comment about CoffeeItalia, stay well away. I bought a machine from them and it failed after a dozen uses. I could get no response from them at all. Eventually got money back from credit card company but it took sven months!

Barry


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry to stir up an old thread. But a mate is looking to get a Silvia and it seems that caffe italia is not legit and my espresso isn't as well. But my espresso on their site say that they are the sole importer of Rancillio machines. See here. Is there anywhere else to get one? I wish hasbean still stocked them as Steve will be totally forthright with what he is selling.


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

A few on here have bought their Silvia from Fairfax Coffee.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a silvia v2 for sale if thats any use - check out the for sale forum.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

I got mine from Fairfax just a few weeks ago. I rang them up and ordered the sylvia and a grinder over the phone. It was delivered two days later and I was thoroughly pleased with the service I received.

I visited the Fairfax stall at the London coffee festival and took on board the positive comments from other forum users when making my decision. Some other sites were advertising the Sylvia cheaper or with extra bits n bobs but a company with a good reputation was more important to me.


----------



## daveevans (Jul 5, 2014)

Wish I'd found this thread earlier, I would have gone with HasBean or the others mentioned. I saw bad reviews for a couple of italian based sellers so decided to go with Amazon. Anyway ends up taking 9 days to even get dispatched and then it's in Italy. I didn't do enough homework on where to get one. Fingers crossed it doesn't go wrong when it eventually arrives.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

At least with Amazon, you've got peace of mind if anything does go wrong which is highly unlikely. Silvias are built like tanks - the only non-commercial machine Rancilio make. Needs a decent grinder to get the best out of it. If and when you use the steam wand to foam milk, after you've finished and switched off the steam switch, run water through the brew head via the brew switch to bring the temp back and and to make sure the boiler is refilled. That way, the boiler heating element will be protected.


----------

